

There are already over 20 TOML Parsers - aaronpk
https://github.com/mojombo/toml#implementations

======
burntsushi
Indeed, and I think many of them are of questionable quality.

I'm trying to remedy this with a language agnostic test suite. [1]

[1] - <https://github.com/BurntSushi/toml-test>

